# Bagging Up



## The-Goat-Posse (Aug 30, 2016)

So I'm going through my first kidding season this year and I think one of my goats may be bagging up, but I have no idea. She's a first time freshener about a month out from her due date. There's really not much going on with her udder, just a tiny bump 1 inch in height at best, but it does feel like there's stuff in there. It feels a little firm, unlike the udder area of another first-timer I have who is due in about 2 1/2 months. I would take a picture, but she's so hairy and her bag is barely there, you can't even tell anything is going on if you don't feel it. I don't know, what do you all think? I'm so new and so lost when it comes to this stuff


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Some start bagging up several weeks before kidding. When it gets large, firm and shiny she will kid within 12-24 hours.
Don't try to get anything out, that wax plug keeps bacteria out.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Some goats start bagging up within 6 weeks of their kidding date. Others don't bag up until a week or less within their kidding date. It will get really full, tight, and some say a bit shiny, about a day before she kids. Good luck!


----------

